# dark golden retriever pure?



## emmakobe (Apr 12, 2010)

my question is that u think that this dog is pure golden?
help me please


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

I vote yes, Goldens come in a wide range of shades, see attached picture


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't see anything but pure golden there. Goldens come in all different shades from cream colored to dark red. We have a blonde boy and a medium gold boy.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

GoldenSummer, I love that pic so much.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Ranger said:


> GoldenSummer, I love that pic so much.


I know isn't it cute? lol, I found it online a long while back and have been using it to show the different shades to anyone who asks, but I wish they had been facing forward so we could see their cute faces


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

emmakobe said:


> my question is that u think that this dog is pure golden?
> help me please


What a doll!!!!! Looks all golden to me. Welcome to the forum. Is this your dog?? If so, we'd love to hear more.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

As Golden as pure Gold - Beautiful! Why do you need help!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a Golden to me too...I Love Red-Heads!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I would say Golden as well but sure looks like Austin's new girlfriend Abby, who is an Irish Setter.....except her head and muzzle are a bit narrower.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That golden looks like all Golden and I bet she/he has a fabulous personality to boot--just look at that face!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,pure and gorgeous,at that!.
He's my favorite golden color!.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

looks golden to me i like red heads with 4 legs of course


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My best guess is yes!!! Looks just like my Clyde did when he was younger, and he has papers!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Definitely looks like a golden to me - but definitely on the darker side! My Misty was a darker golden.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's my dark red boy, though his face is showing his age in this pic. He's not much lighter than your boy. Yep, ALL GOLDEN!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sure looks all Golden to me. I love that darker color Usually the darker colors are much shinier in the sunlight.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

paula bedard said:


> Here's my dark red boy, though his face is showing his age in this pic. He's not much lighter than your boy. Yep, ALL GOLDEN!


Wow-love that picture, Paula!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Wow-love that picture, Paula!


Thank You...it's one of my favorites of Sam. I can't take credit, hubby took it.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks purebred to me!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

A beautiful red head & looks pure golden to me. My Bridge Kid, Maggie was that color and 100% golden.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Beautiful dark red golden retriever!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I would say Yes....pure beautiful Golden boy!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like a pure blood Golden to me. I vote yes too.

Love the rainbow picture of Goldens - just gorgeous.


----------



## Evil Eagle (May 4, 2009)

Looks like the same color as Mirko, and hes a pure golden.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

He looks pure golden to me... I have a blonde and a redhead... This is my redhead, Mitchman. I bought some special shampoos and have been playing with them. I just found out if I mix the black on black (Raine's shampoo) with the red on red, then he will be a beautiful shiny mahogny color.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Gorgeous redhead! I vote pure Golden!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep. Looks like a typical red Field dog.



emmakobe said:


> my question is that u think that this dog is pure golden?
> help me please


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

GoldenSummer said:


> I vote yes, Goldens come in a wide range of shades, see attached picture


Do you happen to have a link to a larger version of that picture? I would like to use it as a desk top.
Thanks


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

ggd said:


> Do you happen to have a link to a larger version of that picture? I would like to use it as a desk top.
> Thanks


Sadly I don't have the link, I remember coming across it and loving it so much I just saved a copy to my pc, but I will keep my eye open for if I come accross the picture again. As for using it on your desk top there are two ways you can, option A) choose it as your desk top picture, and use it as "normal size" and then pick the background colour you'd want that would show around it, or option B) is pick the picture and use the option of "stretch" it will make the dogs look a lot taller but I tried it and it worked to use the picture as the whole desk top. Hope that helps


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I must believe he is a pure Golden...Here is my buddy Mr. Tuff Dog... and he tells me he is a Golden Retriever...good enough in my book


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

ggd said:


> Do you happen to have a link to a larger version of that picture? I would like to use it as a desk top.
> Thanks


 
I have this picture called Ranges of Color, I believe it was originally put together by the Canadian Kennel Club, but I could be wrong:

The first picture is Light to Dark
The second picture is Ranges of Color


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

AlanK said:


> I must believe he is a pure Golden...Here is my buddy Mr. Tuff Dog... and he tells me he is a Golden Retriever...good enough in my book


 
And Mr Tuff Dog would never never lie... stretch the truth a bit, but HORRORS he would never lie!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks all Golden in my eyes.. heres my redhead Kerosene (edit: she actually looks really light in this picture?)


----------



## BrodyBoy (Apr 14, 2010)

definitely pure golden. anyone see the kids movie Fluke? Looks just like the dog in it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

BrodyBoy said:


> definitely pure golden. anyone see the kids movie Fluke? Looks just like the dog in it.


Yeah, loved Fluke. I don't think Fluke was supposed to be anything but a mutt. He was dark brown more so than dark red also. I always thought they used a golden and just darkened him up.

Here's a sad song with clips from the movie...


----------



## Simant (Feb 23, 2012)

hi
Dark gold goldens are not uncommon.... here is picture of my 5 month old boy ....
he is a smart boy


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack is that same color & definatly pure Golden(got the papers to prove it)I say pure for sure!!!


----------



## Simant (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I would say a beautiful redheaded Golden


----------

